# How Many Watts Do I Need??



## AnthonyC (Aug 13, 2011)

My baby Sulcatas are arriving on Tuesday (weather permitting) so I have a question about UVB bulbs & infrared heat emitters. I was considering purchasing a Zoo Med PowerSun UV Mercury Vapor Lamp b/c it was highly recommended here on the forum and a Zoo Med ReptiCare Ceramic Infrared Heat Emitter (for night time). The big question I have is how do I know how many watts I need for each one? I live in New York. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Anthony:

You just have to experiment until you have it right.

For my Christmas tree storage bin, which is about 4' long and a foot and a half wide, I need two lights...one on each end. I have a 100 watt MVB on one end and a 100 watt incandescent bulb on the other. During the winter, when the house is cold at night, I also have a 150 watt red spot in the middle that I turn on at night, and I cover the whole thing at night with aluminum foil. But my house gets pretty cold at night.

I don't think the Zoo Med light is available anymore. About 6 months ago they were pulled from the market and I haven't seen them back yet.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 13, 2011)

I also have the 100 watt Zoo Med Powersun. If you are heating a big area you may consider the 160 watt. At night I switch between a 150 watt black light and a 100 watt red light for heat. Good luck and have a great day!


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 13, 2011)

I LOVE THIS FORUM! As a tortoise novice, I can ALWAYS count on everyone to give me good advice!! The babies that are arriving are about 8wks old. For the first few weeks, or however long it takes for them to out grow it, I'm housing them in a 32qt sweater box. Today I purchased a 64qt sweater box so that's going to be their 2nd home when they "move on up". What is the lowest temp that I could keep their home when the temps dip--which will be in about 5wks here in NY.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2011)

Since they're babies, I wouldn't let it get much below 70 degrees.


----------

